# Flexible Liste



## Abge24 (4. Jan 2022)

Guten Tag,
ich soll eine verkettete Liste erstellen, bei der die Liste selbst und die die Knoten nicht in getrennte Klassen gespeichert werden sollen. Außerdem soll es keine zirkuläre Liste sein und das Wächterelement soll am Ende und nicht am Anfang stehen. Ich soll 3 private Attribute erstellen: Eins speichert einen Comparator, eins den next zeiger und eines das Datenfeld. Sieht das dann so aus? 

```
private final Comparator <T> vergleich;
private T next;
private final T Datenfeld;
```

Nun frag ich mich aber noch wie man die Liste im Konstruktor flexible machen soll, das sie entweder in natürlicher externe Ordnung oder mit gar keiner Ordnung gespeichert wird.
Wäre sehr lieb wenn mir jemand einen Ansatz geben kann der mir weiterhilft.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mart (5. Jan 2022)

stichworte comparator, comparable, generics


----------

